# PFC Aaron J. Ward



## kroh (May 15, 2008)

Military Policeman *PFC Aaron J. Ward* of Temecula California fell while defending the freedom of the American and Iraqi People on 6 May, 2008.  

He was best known for his infectious spirit and his love of music.  His hobbies included football, wrestling, dirt bike riding, and off-roading with his Father.






http://www.militarycity.com/valor/3524368.html

I would also like to take a minute to thank the wonderful people of Martial Talk for calling out the names of the dead.  It is a military tradition to do so and the fact that you are echoing it in the states to honor our fallen makes me proud to be part of such a great community.

Thank you all for your support and for taking a minute to honor the sacrifices of these heroic men and women... Most of us don't go outside the wire thinking we are the great heroes that people paint us to be but at the end of the day, folks like Aaron stick their neck out to try and make it a better place. You honor us with your memory and we do appreciate it.

Best Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Tez3 (May 15, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (May 15, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## morph4me (May 15, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2008)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 15, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 23, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## pstarr (May 29, 2008)

.


----------



## BrandiJo (May 29, 2008)

.


----------



## shesulsa (May 29, 2008)

.


----------

